# Solenoid Solution for Fluval CO2 Kit



## msc (Mar 10, 2008)

You can get a fabco NV-55 and put it inline. Just set up you regulator and open the valve all the way. Then between your regulator and bubble counter cut the line and add the fabco needle valve and use this valve to control your co2

Sorry I was thinking a needle valve, Im bad. But you can add a solenoid in the same way. Just put 1/8 barbs on the solenoid.


----------



## NickS (Oct 9, 2009)

There are also inline solenoids out there that might work.


----------



## cheaman (Jan 22, 2009)

Ya you can put a solenoid inline. I have one of my tanks setup that way. Milwaukee solenoid was about $40 Canadian with 1/8" barbs pre-installed. You should be able to get one slightly cheaper in the US.

EDIT:
Ha, didn't notice you're in Canada. Got mine from Pets and Ponds.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

NickS said:


> There are also inline solenoids out there that might work.


Do you have any in mind? I'm not too familiar with CO2 parts.




cheaman said:


> Ya you can put a solenoid inline. I have one of my tanks setup that way. Milwaukee solenoid was about $40 Canadian with 1/8" barbs pre-installed. You should be able to get one slightly cheaper in the US.
> 
> EDIT:
> Ha, didn't notice you're in Canada. Got mine from Pets and Ponds.


Thanks!

Incidentally, Pets and Ponds is where I bought the Fluval kit. Is this the unit you're referring to?


----------



## lasutaku (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm interested in this as well.

but if you were to put an inline solenoid, would the pressure build up not cause the CO2 line to burst?


----------



## cheaman (Jan 22, 2009)

Ya, that's the solenoid I was refering to. I'm not 100% familiar with the new Fluval kit, but with a regular size regulator, the pressure is limited to your low side preasure (in my case I'm set at 20lbs) and therefore does a fine job of shutting off and not having preasure build up before the solenoid. I don't imagine it would be an issue with the Fluval kit, but can't say for sure.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I have a parker solenoid with push quick fittings to install inline that I can sell you, if interested PM me. 

Nothing fancy, but it will do the job. 

You can look into solenoids on ebay or through forum member yikesjason and I'm sure he can help with the push quick fittings too. 

If you are using anything but the cheapest line, it shouldn't burst...


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for the replies everyone.

I've narrowed the options down to two solenoid valves:

1. Milwaukee MA955 ($39)










2. Red Sea ($99)










There's a huge price difference between the two. Which one do you guys recommend?


----------



## seanm222 (Oct 19, 2010)

Make sure there isnt any tubing before the solenoid, as when it shuts off pressure is going to build up and will cause the tubing to burst. I made that mistake when i tried to modify my pierce co2 cartridge set up. Make sure its regulator>needle valve>solenoid then tubing.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

How do you connect the regulator output directly to the solenoid?


----------



## seanm222 (Oct 19, 2010)

you would have to either unscrew the outlet barb on the regulator, and use a 1/8th to 1/8th nipple to join it to the regulator. Or if you cant do that, you can (wouldnt recommend it) just file down the barb and use a 1/8th female to 1/8th male connector.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

There is no needle valve on that set up. At least not one that I can see.

Leads me to believe that it isn't as much a regulator than something that just opens and closes the CO2 flow. It looks like a valve.

That set up may be designed to just be opened up, set and left on. Adding a solenoid may create a back up and pressure build up behind the solenoid causing the CO2 line to burst, as mentioned by seanm222.

Better determine whether or not it is an actual regulator. Just judging by what I see in the photo, I say no.


Reminds me of the paintball set up AquaBotanic was selling and had a wealth of problems with.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

There is a "needle valve"-like adjustment knob on the "regulator".










You can fine tune the output using this knob.



seanm222 said:


> you would have to either unscrew the outlet barb on the regulator, and use a 1/8th to 1/8th nipple to join it to the regulator.


Do you have a link to this nipple? Where would I buy it?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

You can find a 1/8" nipple at the hardware store, in the plumbing section for a few dollars at most.


----------



## seanm222 (Oct 19, 2010)

Momotaro is right, it doesnt necessarily bring the incoming psi and bring it to a lower output psi. The knob just determines how open/closed the valve is. It might create problems with the solenoid if the pressure is too high, as the solenoid wont be able to close. A problem that I ran into. 

I know that Up Aqua and Archaea have mini regulators with working solenoids directly attached.


----------



## bustah8 (Dec 23, 2010)

There must be some type of Co2 pressure tubing that you could use before the solenoid. If I didn't want to get a solenoid, could I not simply turn the valve on/off manually?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

To turn off the CO2 manually safely, you will have to back off the working pressure of the regulator before turning off the main CO2 cylinder valve. Then, in the morning, you will have to ensure that the working pressure is backed off, open the CO2 cylinder, and then slowly re-adjust your working pressure. This will get old, quite fast.


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

This sounds like too mich manual work.
Can anyone a simpler way to lay this system out?


----------



## Cento (Apr 7, 2010)

DavidZ said:


> This sounds like too mich manual work.
> Can anyone a simpler way to lay this system out?


 
Sure, no problem. See, what you do is hire me, and for about a grand or two, I'll put together the whole system. Worry free. I'll put it in your tank, set it all up, and away you go.... :tongue:

HA! I joke! :icon_smil

Seriously though, I hear where you're coming from. At some point, the amount of effort needed outweighs the money saved. For each person, those value amounts are different. 

Some people for instance, go to great lengths in building there own tanks and stands. For some, they enjoy doing it and saving the cash. For me (apartment=no space, no time, no desire), I'd rather just go out and spend money on a good quality stand, and a tank with a warranty.

If you want the easiest way possible to setup CO2, the new CO2 kits on the market (Fluval, Red Sea, etc) are as simplified as they come. Its probably the least amount effort involved (research, setup, plumbing, etc) and isn't that expensive initially.


----------



## folion (Dec 26, 2010)

How long do yall think a 20g one will last on a 5g tank? running 24/7


----------



## majstor76 (Jun 11, 2010)

bustah8 said:


> There must be some type of Co2 pressure tubing that you could use before the solenoid.


For co2 lines i recommend Polyethylene Tubing










Its cheap and can go between solenoid and regulator (i have same tubing and had a same setup). 
If line bursts thats because its junk. I have seen some bad tubings and didnt belive they produce such things.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

i still can't figure out why folks buy these all in one box type paintball rigs. seems like there is always something that fails or doesn't create the desired effect.

you guys that want to use paintball stuff should look into building something like this:
















i would use a fabco needle valve instead if the clippard.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/101417-nano-regulator-build-pressurized-co2-shown.html


----------



## Zareth (Dec 13, 2010)

haha... rig up an electric motor to turn the knob back and forth. LOL, would be funny if you could do it.


----------

